# Celebrities and their Chloes ~ PHOTOS ONLY ~



## dawny_r

*THIS THREAD IS FOR PHOTOS ONLY - NO CHAT!!!!*

I shall start off with none other than handbag-o-holic Nicole Richie!


----------



## dawny_r

Lindsay Lohan ...


----------



## dawny_r

Jessica Simpson and Mischa Barton ...


----------



## lordguinny

Jessica Alba and her Paddington Zippy:


----------



## lordguinny

Beaux, this is the only photo so far that has been discovered for Edith.
Maria Sharpova with her Edith!


----------



## lordguinny

Victoria B. with a paddington.  I'll keep them coming as I come across photos...hehe.


----------



## dawny_r

more of Victoria...


----------



## dawny_r

Britney with a black paddington.


----------



## dawny_r

Some magazine articles on the Paddington & the Silverado.


----------



## H_addict

Another one of Vicky B.


----------



## H_addict

Here are some pics of Carmen and Hilary Duff:


----------



## H_addict

Some of the footballer's wives with their Chloe bags:


----------



## H_addict

Some more:


----------



## H_addict

One more:


----------



## H_addict

Alba with hers:


----------



## esiders

Rachel Roy...


----------



## esiders

Zoe Kravitz (with dad)...she looks so much like her mother in this picture!





Diane Kruger


----------



## H_addict

JLo:


----------



## Ronja

Kate Bosworth and her Chloé Paddington







Ronja


----------



## sratsey

I LOOOVE that color!!




			
				jenny1528 said:
			
		

> Do you know if there is a dark blue paddington??? Bec somebody is selling me one??? Pls help!!


There's Bleu Nuit which is dark blue.  There's also Noir which is gray but with blue undertones
http://forum.purseblog.com/attachments/chloe/12258-documenting-chloe-colours-img_0153.jpg?d=1144618339


----------



## handbag addict

Hi i am new at the forum  and i hope i am not repeating any of the previous entered pics.I adore chloe and these are some of my pics. Enjoy...


----------



## dawny_r

Lindsay Lohan...


----------



## curlsaloud

Nicole again


----------



## RoseMary

Brittny Gastineau:


----------



## frayed_misfit

lindsa with her creme bowler paddington and mischa with her fav.


----------



## rainbow_rose

*Kimberley Stewart.*
*xxxRosexxx*


----------



## frayed_misfit

more lindsay


----------



## Ronja

J.Lo again with her Paddington..




Ronja


----------



## dawny_r

Ashlee and her Brown Silverado


----------



## dawny_r

Miss Simpson and a part of a metallic paddington ...


----------



## Cheryl24

Michelle Trachtenberg


----------



## Roomyisbest

I should have put this here the first time. I never saw this thread...


----------



## Cheryl24

Nicky Hilton (from celebritystyleguide.com)


----------



## lindylou22

LOVE THIS THREAD!!

PS - what's this bag that Brittney Gastineau & friend are talking about?
is it an anthracite paddy hobo - just a guess?
it looks delicious - I might need one.....


----------



## esiders

Nicole and her white Silverado


----------



## Pewter

Here's more of Ashlee's mini silver paddington:


----------



## tiffany_silver

Hi,

What colour is Mischa's paddy here? Is it Tan or Muscade?

Thanks.


----------



## ijoewono

oh hey...i thought mischa only had tan chloe
but isnt this darker than tan? more like whiskey to me..


----------



## mlredo

_First posted in "The Airport" by Prada's Meadow_


----------



## karo

Jennifer Garner


----------



## Cosmopolitan

I'm telling you, that Bay bag is gonna be really popular! Even non-Chloe fans like me are checking it out!


----------



## rainbow_rose

*Alex Curran.*
*xxxRosexxx*
*



**



**



*


----------



## rainbow_rose

*Coleen McLoughlin.*
*xxxRosexxx*


----------



## rainbow_rose

*Coleen McLoughlin.*
*xxxRosexxx*


----------



## zeitgeist4

Another one of Jennifer Garner and her Bay.


----------



## karo

Jessica Biel


----------



## H_addict

*Clémence Poésy *


----------



## kathleen

What style of bag is this ????


----------



## karo

Kylie Minogue


----------



## karo

Mischa Barton


----------



## luvmygirls0

karo said:


> Kylie Minogue



Does anyone know which Bay bag this is? I love the size of it. Somehow it looks larger than the regular Bay - but maybe I'm just confused.


----------



## lordguinny

*Tennis Star Sharapova with a Medium Whiskey Edith*


----------



## padparasha

2 good pix of Brit w/ her Bay?


----------



## padparasha

2nd pic of Brit


----------



## dawny_r

Ooooh, I found a picture of Mischa and her bay bag.


----------



## lordguinny

Mischa Barton and her chocolate quilted Bay.


----------



## lightblue84

*SCOUT WILLIS WITH A PATCHWORK BAG*


----------



## lightblue84




----------



## eastcoastkelli

Another one of Paris....


----------



## Samantha's Collection

Carmen and Betty


----------



## annettedp

Audrey Tautou in Hors de Prix with a large tan paddy.  I love her


----------



## Katalyst

Nicky Hilton


----------



## tettetsf

Paddingtons.


----------



## Chaneller

gyumsuni said:


> Not a huge fan of her but she does always have nice bags. How may bay does she have? black, dark brown..



Here's a pic of her with 2 different dark brown Bay bags.


----------



## lightblue84

*Kim Kardashian & Brittney Gastineau*


----------



## annettedp

Gorgeous Chloe sunnies on Mischa, JLo, Lindsay Lohan and Rachel Bilson


----------



## annettedp

and Cameron Diaz


----------



## lightblue84

*nicolette Sheridan*


----------



## lightblue84

*jessica Biel*


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

Alex Curran with a Betty


----------



## Pandy

Here are some more
ashley simpson with the tote, mischa b, kate b, mischa again, victoria b


----------



## Pandy

even more!

a bunch of celebs, micha, gastineau girl, kate bosworth


----------



## Pandy

model tiu kuk (not sure spelling)
model on runway
halle berry
mischa barton
kate moss (her assitant)


----------



## Pandy

more


----------



## Pandy

more of mischa barton...

bonus,, the ones with nicole r. has the balenciaga too!


----------



## lightblue84

Nicolette Sheridan


----------



## lightblue84

*nicollette Sheridan










*


----------



## tettetsf

more nicollette


----------



## lightblue84




----------



## ninni-

Mena Suvari with Chloé Edith


----------



## lightblue84




----------



## lightblue84

Nicolette Sheridan


----------



## beastofthefields

chloebagfreak said:


> Why the heck doesn't he button up his shirt?


 

*Coz he wants someone to bite him!!* 

*Jenny McCarthy with JC and her Chloe - not sure which one, I think it's a Paddy? *


----------



## beastofthefields




----------



## beastofthefields

Misc Chloe's


----------



## beastofthefields




----------



## beastofthefields

Paris The Stylist Hilton


----------



## beastofthefields

Here's a bag I rarely see L-Lo with.  The Chloe Bay - nice creamy colour too.


----------



## lightblue84

Nicollette Sheridan


----------



## lightblue84

*kate Bosworth*


----------



## beastofthefields

*Kirsten Dunst.*

*We need some new pics of celebs with Chloe's - they seem to be really sparse at the moment.  Celebs seem to be more crazy for Balenciaga & Marc Jacobs at the moment!*


----------



## beastofthefields

*i love the pics of Kirsten with Maggie - they're so cute.  I love Maggie!* :okay:


----------



## karo

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## lightblue84

Mischa Burton with an Heloise Bag


----------



## lightblue84

britney spears


----------



## lightblue84

Christina Applegate


----------



## hawaiianorchid

Kate and her Chloe Heloise


----------



## hawaiianorchid




----------



## lightblue84

Rese Whiterspoon


----------



## Chaneller

Princess Victoria of Sweden with her Paddy


----------



## shoes319

Back on my regular computer to try again - here's a couple of Kylie Minogue and her Chloe...


----------



## Chaneller

More Princess Victoria of Sweden Paddy pics


----------



## RoseMary

*Clémence Poésy:*


----------



## karo

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## karo

Reese again


----------



## madison07

Rachel Bilson


----------



## +sonja+

Just saw this advertisement on tv and realized Heidi Klum is carrying blanc quilted bay 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qOBb-SnZIA4

(haha I had the sound off from my pc and I didn't realize this is not the english version)


----------



## lightblue84

mischa barton


----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics

shoes


----------



## beautifulbasics

shoes...


----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics

*



*


----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics

I hope everyone enjoys the pics and has a lovely weekend. best wishes to you all!


----------



## lightblue84

*Coleen McLoughlin*


----------



## Pandy

from the satorialist


----------



## Babi

another pic. from the sartorialist.
Love that red!


----------



## ceseeber

Brandon Davis and Australian model Cheyenne Tozzi, with a big paddy.
-picture credited to perezhilton (or whom ever he stole it from)


----------



## lightblue84

actress lori loughlin


----------



## RoseMary

tori spelling:


----------



## lanasyogamama

I think this is old but...  Lindsey Lohan


----------



## lanasyogamama

Kate Bosworth with a Heloise:


----------



## i_love_yorkie




----------



## i_love_yorkie




----------



## RoseMary

nicky hilton:


----------



## mzshirls

sorry i'm new to this.. not sure if i'm pasting the picture correctly.. but i'll try.. http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=34252&d=1151235065


----------



## lightblue84

KATE BOSWORTH


----------



## eastcoastkelli

I'm too lazy to see if this one has been posted but here's another Kate Bosworth...


----------



## lightblue84

Megan Fox


----------



## iluvmybags

I know that this pic is really old, but I've saved it on my PC all this time because it's the same color as my Paddy!!

*Nicky Hilton* and her *Khaki Paddy*


----------



## i_love_yorkie




----------



## amnA-

indian actor gul


----------



## beautifulbasics

Chloe Sasakia Clutch...Gossip Girl Show Star - Leighton Meester


----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## amnA-

*Indian Actor Katrina Kaif*


----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics

*chloe freja clutch*































(R)


----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics

*chloe plexi clutch*


----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## dashingdiva

Help!!!! I want to find out what bag Ashanti has!!!!! I know it is Chloe but I have no details on it!


----------



## beautifulbasics

kate bosworth - chloe saskia


----------



## beautifulbasics

kate bosworth - chloe heloise
























liv tyler - chloe heloise


----------



## beautifulbasics

sienna miller


----------



## beautifulbasics

clemence posey


----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics

rachel bilson - chloe anoushka


----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## susieserb

Wow this is the bag I bought.  I really like it on SM!  Dang, I even have a pair of shoes like hers in this picture.  Now all I need is the scarf and her head!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hi-ClassBaby

christina aguilera


----------



## daisyduke947

Mariska Hargitay and her Chloe:


 

 


 her coated linen raincoat


----------



## daisyduke947

Stephanie March -- sorry I couldn't find a better picture, but I'll keep looking.


----------



## lightblue84

BLAKE LIVELY


----------



## lightblue84

Blake Lively Again


----------



## kicksarefortwids

what color is this heloise -- is it currently available?


----------



## beautifulbasics

Quote:
Originally Posted by *amnA-* 

 
_^^ BB U ROK! u always post amazing pictures in all the forums!! never mind a teeny weeny mishtake! _

I second that!!!

I had to laugh when I saw that the shoes were Margiela. I am not much of a fan of the chloe bandage style shoes, but liked these ones on Rachel Bilson when I saw Beautiful Basics picture- I was thinking: okay, those shoes are actually quite nice. It figures that they are not the Chloe shoes.


Hello Rubylola and AmnA,

Thank you so much for your sweet and kind words. 

I hardly post within the Chloe thread in comparrison to some of the others...but, I will more often now as it seems everyone in the Chloe thread always has the nicest things to say and are so thankful! Most within the other threads don't say too much after I post, but every single time I post (even if it's a tiny portion of the Chloe pics I have)...someone always says thank you - I sincerely appreciate it! 

Thanks again and best wishes to you sweethearts within the Chloe thread, BeautifulBasics

p.s. I will post more Chloe pics when I get the time...sorry (hopefully I will get to it soon)! I have been getting some dental work done over the summer and on top of being ill...I must say it's no fun!

p.s.s. Is this a Chloe clutch/bag Rihanna and Jenna Jameson are carrying within the pics below? I have quite a few pics of stars carrying this bag and I wanted to confirm it's a Chloe prior to posting them.  



Chloe clutch/bag???


----------



## beautifulbasics

chloe betty bag - kate beckinsale


----------



## katelove477

http://justjared.buzznet.com/2008/07/20/rachel-bilson-bank-2/

Don'tcha love when a celeb pulls out an oldie but goodie!?!?!?!


----------



## Joke

I normally most in the MJ forum, but thought this pictures was too gorgeous not to share:


----------



## lvstratus

jessica Biel


----------



## lula_bernie

Katie Holmes in NYC.  She must have gotten this bag early from Chloe...


----------



## Joke

Paris girls apperently LOVE chloe, just found another pic on my favorite blog (this time I'll add the url, since the pics seem to dissapear soon)

http://www.styleandthecity.com/stre...es-beautes-le-marais-et-kamel-sont-de-retour/


----------



## LaDonna

*amerie*  hope this hasn't been posted yet.






love her shoes!!!


----------



## lula_bernie

Leighton Meester on set in NYC with her new See by Chloe Day Tripper Medium Shoulder Bag (it's currently $695 at ShopBop).

http://www.shopbop.com/day-tripper-...52.htm?folderID=2534374302024667&extid=affprg


----------



## beautifulbasics

Hello again,

I hope you all are having a nice weekend.  

....more pics!  I have tons to post (in addition to these) and will hopefully get to it soon.  Enjoy and best wishes, Becky (BeautifulBasics) 

p.s.  Thank you, thank you, thank you for all of the sweet thank you's!


----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics

*kate bosworth with Chloe Paraty bag!*








*ad for Chloe Paraty bag.....*


----------



## beautifulbasics

*chloe saskia bag*













*p.s.  I believe this is a Chloe clutch (?)*


----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics

*chloe bag (from current elle magazine)*


----------



## lula_bernie

Jessica Biel and her Chloe on 8/11/2008.  

I am currently awaiting my Chloe pre-order so I don't feel like a Chloe forum stalker....


----------



## beautifulbasics

lula_bernie said:


> I am in love with those sunglasses. Are they from the AW 08 collection?
> 
> ETA: Thanks so much for the pics!


 


Hello,

You are all very welcome for the pics!  I always check back after posting and appreciate such sweet thank you's!

Here are a couple more pics....enjoy and best wishes, BeautifulBasics(Becky) 

p.s.  I believe the Chloe sunglasses are from a Sak's Fifth Avenue catalog I received probably within the last few months or so.  I am terribly sorry I can't be of more help.


----------



## beautifulbasics

Chloe Paraty Bag - Kate Bosworth


----------



## beautifulbasics

Chloe Saskia Bag:


----------



## beautifulbasics

p.s.  the following chloe clutch is featured within the new aw 08/09 ad!


----------



## beautifulbasics

chloe dress






chloe shoes - diane kruger


----------



## beautifulbasics

olsen


----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## lula_bernie

beautifulbasics said:


> p.s.  the following chloe clutch is featured within the new aw 08/09 ad!




Thanks for sharing these pics!  I like the blue clutch better than the python version I have seen for pre-order online.


----------



## lula_bernie

Mary-Kate Olsen in NYC on 8/16/2008.


----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics

chloe paraty bag































new! chloe irina bag


----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## lula_bernie

Thanks for the pics, Beautiful Basics.  They are tiding me over until my pre-order arrives.  

Charlize Theron with what appears to be the It bag of the season.


----------



## zeitgeist4

Emma Roberts (far left), Julia's niece, with a purple See by Chloe Day Tripper satchel.

Katie Holmes (second from right) with Paraty bag.


----------



## karo

Katie again


----------



## karo

Mary Kate Olsen


----------



## karo

More Katie from last week


----------



## karo

Katie again


----------



## karo

New Katie pic


----------



## lula_bernie

Jessica Alba.  I love the color combo on this one.


----------



## swe3t23

Miley Cyrus - I love the blue!!!! I also love the purple too that Jessica Alba wears


----------



## von

i like the blue too, and the purple and the paraty!


----------



## lightblue84

KATE WALSH


----------



## katelove477

blake lively and a see by chloe 
http://popsugar.com/1966829


----------



## karo

Katie again


----------



## galex101404

Katie Holmes and her GORGEOUS Python Paraty..


----------



## bykimber




----------



## karo

Katie out in NYC


----------



## karo

Katie Holmes leaving her NYC apartment (September 16).


----------



## crazybagmo

http://www.buzzfoto.com/photos/0707-July-2007/070907HF_NicoletteSheridan.jpg
photo from 2007 of Nicolette Sheridan w/ a white paddy


----------



## karo

Katie out in NYC yesterday


----------



## karo

Katie out on Sunday morning


----------



## karo

Katie out yesterday


----------



## karo

Jessica Biel - apparently she got a Paraty too


----------



## karo

Jessica with (what we can clearly see now) a python Paraty


----------



## lightblue84

more pics of jessica biel


----------



## karo

Katie again


----------



## karo

Katie on Friday


----------



## karo

More Katie from the last week


----------



## karo

Katie out with Suri and her Paraty


----------



## karo

Jessica Biel strolling in Rome


----------



## GINNI

Rachel with her Elvire tote


----------



## karo

Katie out with her family yesterday evening


----------



## llson

I really like this bag, my SA tried to almost give me one last fall ($600) and I passed --and it was in Bois--at the time I wasn't sure, but I think this bag has grown on me, and now they are selling like crazy on e-bay --funny how it takes a while for some Chloe bags to become really popular.


----------



## karo

Katie again


----------



## karo

Jessica Biel


----------



## karo

Katie out yesterday


----------



## bykimber

Ashley Tisdale


----------



## OG_Baby

Monica Linden


----------



## lightblue84

HEIDI MONTAG


----------



## lula_bernie

Melanie Griffith with a Bay...


----------



## brightspot23

Ashley Tisdale with the python Paraty


----------



## couturequeen

More Ashley Tisdale


----------



## lula_bernie

Actress Kate Bosworth arrives at the U.S. Launch Party For The New BlackBerry Bold on October 30, 2008 in Beverly Hills, California























Apparently everything is Chloe.  I am thinking it's the Vera Clutch - put the link to it on Nordies.  

http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/2994212/0~6006558~6006559~6018792~6018796?mediumthumbnail=Y&origin=category&searchtype=&pbo=6018796&P=1


----------



## bykimber

Heidi Montag's boots


----------



## i_love_yorkie

Heidi Montag


----------



## c00kies

not sure if this is posted, but here's Kylie Minogue and her Bay


----------



## awayfromblue

Kate Bosworth with her Saskia and Chloe boots.


----------



## couturequeen

Kelly Rutherford


----------



## alisonanna

\
the Chloe "Shelby" shopper
I like the satchel in yellow - I love the profile, not sure if I like it as much straight on

http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3024652?...a-000423bb4e95


----------



## brightspot23

Rachel Bilson with a sally bag


----------



## Advo

J'adore the Sally bag in purple which Leighton Meester has on the pic.


----------



## brightspot23

ooh another green sally bag : ]
(from jak & jil blog)


----------



## purse4u

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Borrowed pic from LV forum Model Miranda Kerr with Chloe boots!


----------



## missjenny2679

Here it is!!


----------



## amusic20

Don't know if this one's been posted yet -- Kim Kardashian with Chloe Shelby shopper.


----------



## i_love_yorkie

what's the official name and size of this bag, please?
thanks


----------



## i_love_yorkie

^thanks KDO, is that the same size as this?


----------



## karo

Heidi Montag with a stunning python Paraty


----------



## amusic20

Anne Hathaway with chain-strap Chloe bag


----------



## spenry

Amanda Seyfried with the Sally bag


----------



## alisonanna




----------



## mona_danya

Heidi Montag with a python Paraty


----------



## T.J.

another picture of heidi and her paraty


----------



## karo

Kylie and her Paraty once again


----------



## lvstratus

Linday Lohan with Blue Phyton (her outfit is hideous, the bag deserved better!)

http://www.laineygossip.com/Lindsay..._while_at_a_club_in_Lond.aspx?CatID=0&CelID=0


----------



## karo

Alessandra Ambrosio with a white Paraty


----------



## Halzer

Kim Marsh (UK soapstar) with a Quilted Bay...


----------



## karo

Lindsay Lohan


----------



## cityoflights

*BORROWED FROM THE LINDSAY LOHAN THREAD - HOPE THIS HASN'T BEEN POSTED!*


----------



## karo

Alessandra Ambrosio with her adorable Anja and gorgeous white Paraty


----------



## Advo

Can anyone tell me which Chloe bag Leighton Meester is carrying here?

You can't see it on the pic, but it has a gold chain.


----------



## karo

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## awayfromblue

Rachel Zoe and her black python paraty


----------



## awayfromblue

Rowe55 said:


> but she's so much fun to watch isn't she? I haven't seen her with Chloe stuff before, this is a first.



She had the cognac python silverado when it first came out, and used to share it/gave it to Nicole Ritchie back when she used to style her - I don't know if she still does.


I could only find a pic of Nicole wearing it sorry...but I have seen a pic of Rachel Zoe with it.


----------



## karo

More Rachel Zoe and her Paraty


----------



## couturequeen

Lindsay Price


----------



## awayfromblue

Rachel Zoe and her Python Paraty again. It's so lovely!


----------



## White Orchid

I LOVE this bag.  Can anyone ID and possibly tell me how much it would retail for?  Many thanks...


----------



## karo

Alessandra Ambrosio with her white Paraty


----------



## lvstratus

Maria Sharapova!
Lovely bag!!!


----------



## aimtree

Every time I open a newspaper lately she has this bag with her, even on a trip to the gym!
It's a while since I saw a celeb with a paddy, maybe they are making a come back.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...eat-red-hot-dress-shopping-trip-gym-gear.html


----------



## jacico

Ladies, your wish is my command  hopefully this closeup is helpful!

http://katyfan.com/pictures/displayimage.php?pid=12026&fullsize=1


----------



## lvstratus

Sienna Miller


----------



## missjenny2679

Katy Perry and her Paddy on Perez! She is so adorable!


----------



## fizzybabe101

i_love_yorkie said:


> ^thanks KDO, is that the same size as this?





sorry to post twice in a row, but who is the celebrity in this photo?


----------



## rosieroseanna

*Katy Perry rocking her gold Paddy with svarovski lock, made me fall in love with my Paddy all over again!



*


----------



## 95BR

Katie Holmes with the Marcie hobo (?)


----------



## karo

Jessica Alba - with her Marcie Satchel


----------



## dreamer637

Anne Hathaway


http://omg.yahoo.com/photos/guess-whos-coming-to-dinner/3606?nc

here are better pics: http://justjared.buzznet.com/photo-gallery/2425170/anne-hathaway-adam-shulman-furniture-shopping-08/


----------



## vlore

Katie Holmes (again) with *'Marcie Hobo'*


----------



## mariabdc

Katie Holmes with her python Paraty - sigh...


----------



## dreamer637

Rachel Bilson

http://justjared.buzznet.com/photo-gallery/2430488/rachel-bilson-casting-office-02/


----------



## karo

Jessica Alba


----------



## Aneetha

x


----------



## anasong9

*january jones* with her python paraty!
Wonderful!!!


----------



## mona_danya

Rachel Bilson with Marcie but which size is it?


----------



## alisonanna

Reese Witherspoon

http://www.fadedyouthblog.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/06/FNP_EW_0091957.jpg


----------



## browneyesblue

Anna Paquin


----------



## kitcat

sienna miller and a black marcie satchel


----------



## GINNI

Rachel's black Darla...


----------



## karo

Lindsay


----------



## DisCo

Rachel Bilson


----------



## mona_danya

Reese Witherspoon with Elsie


----------



## blazedog

Chloe Cary


----------



## blazedog

Chloe Sally


----------



## blazedog

Chloe Elsie


----------



## mona_danya

Rachel Bilson with the Aurore:


----------



## iluvmybags

On the 1/17 episode of HOW I MET YOUR MOTHER, Robin (Cobie Smulders) was carrying a Chloe Ethel, which had a starring role as a major prop throughout the episode!!  (the purse contained anything & everything that anyone needed -- whatever someone wanted or needed, she pulled it from her purse!!)


----------



## DisCo

Ellen Pompeo with a Marcie


----------



## DisCo

Rachel Bilson


----------



## DisCo

Jennifer Lawrence in a Chloe dress


----------



## DisCo

Emma Roberts


----------



## hobogirl77

sheryl crow...


http://www.spothandbags.com/


----------



## DisCo

Angelina Jolie


----------



## Ilovepurse007

Reese with Chloe Ethel. I luv this bag!


----------



## Adeola

Reese with a Marcie Hobo


----------



## Cassy08

Miranda Kerr with Tan Marcie Messenger 


http://www.bagthatstyle.com/images/2010/07/Miranda-Kerr-Chloe-Marcie-252x300.jpg


----------



## felicitous




----------



## blazedog

Paraty


----------



## dreamer637

Cameron Diaz with a Chloe Sally clutch 

http://cocoperez.com/2011-08-11-cameron-diaz-doesnt-understand-trendy-fashions


----------



## blazedog

Python Paraty


----------



## karo

Reese with her Paraty bags


----------



## rx4dsoul

Anna Paquin with a Black Marcie
(photo from the style thread)


----------



## rx4dsoul

reposting an old Miranda Kerr photos with her Marcie crossbody Hobo
(credit: coolspotters)


----------



## steph22

Charlize Theron


----------



## mona_danya




----------



## steph22

Elizabeth Olsen


----------



## steph22

Lily Becker


----------



## steph22

Jessica Michibata (credit - f1ladies)


----------



## steph22

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## steph22

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## steph22

Alesha Dixon
(May 11, 2012 - Source: Bauer Griffin)


----------



## steph22

Alanis Morissette


----------



## steph22

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## mona_danya

Screen shot from "What to expect when you're expecting"


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff
(May 16, 2012 - Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Lauren Conrad 
(June 21, 2012 - Source: PacificCoastNews.com)


----------



## bobobob

Rachel Bilson credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Christy Turlington


----------



## steph22

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## bobobob

Rachel Bilson


----------



## PurseLoveSF

Celebs and their Elsies!

Diane Kruger:





Emma Roberts:





Sienna Miller:





Reese Witherspoon:


----------



## PurseLoveSF

And celebs with their Marcies!

Anna Paquin:





Emma Stone:





Rose Byrne:





Christina Hendricks:





Julie Bowen:


----------



## bobobob

Rachel Bilson


----------



## PurseLoveSF

Christina Hendricks and her Sally


----------



## steph22

Kristen Dunst


----------



## steph22

Kimberley Walsh


----------



## steph22

Princess Madeline


----------



## steph22

Jessica Alba with Alice.


----------



## steph22

Nikki Reed


----------



## dianahuang

*brooklyn decker* in what to expect when you're expecting


----------



## bobobob

Diane Kruger credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Nicky HIlton credit: zimbio


----------



## steph22

Olivia Palermo with Alice.


----------



## steph22

Olivia Palermo
(Source: PacificCoastNews.com)


----------



## steph22

Olivia P again.


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

not sure if it has been posted 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Letoya Luckett


----------



## bobobob

Naomi Watts credit: zimbio


----------



## steph22

Sarah Michelle Gellar


----------



## bobobob

Bethenny Frankel credit: zimbio


----------



## steph22

Maria Sharapova 
(Source: Chris Hyde/Getty Images AsiaPac)


----------



## steph22

Julianne Hough


----------



## bobobob

Sarah Michelle Gellar credit: zimbio


----------



## doni

Blogger CarolineB and her Madeleine

http://www.uncarnetsanspages.fr/


----------



## steph22

Brooke Vincent


----------



## steph22

Julianne Hough


----------



## steph22

Bethenny Frankel


----------



## steph22

Reese Witherspoon
(Source: Rcf/Bauer Griffin)


----------



## dfry

Jennifer Lawrence in Chloe dress


----------



## bobobob

Diane Kruger


----------



## steph22

Carol McGiffin 
(Source: Gf/Bauer Griffin)


----------



## bobobob

Maria Sharapova credit: zimbio


----------



## dfry

Sienna Miller in Chloe dress
Credit: redcarpet-fashionawards


----------



## bobobob

Hilary Duff credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Alexandra Burke credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Hilary Duff credit: zimbio


----------



## steph22

Emma Stone with Alice (just seen).


----------



## steph22

Teri Hatcher


----------



## steph22

Jacquetta Wheeler


----------



## steph22

Ireland Baldwin


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff


----------



## steph22

Rosie Huntington-Whiteley with Lucy.


----------



## bobobob

Kirsten Dunst attends the BVLGARI celebration of Elizabeth Taylor's collection of BVLGARI jewelry at BVLGARI Beverly Hills on February 19, 2013 in Los Angeles, California.  credits: zimbio and vogue.com


----------



## bobobob

Kirsten Dunst wearing Chloe jacket


----------



## steph22

Chloe Moretz mum Teri with Paraty.


----------



## steph22

Geri Halliwell (Source: PacificCoastNews.com)


----------



## steph22

Kristen Bell


----------



## steph22

Kristin Bell


----------



## bobobob

Zhang Yuqi  credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Marie-Ange Casta  credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Josephine de la Baume  credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Pace Wu credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Victoria Olloqui  credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Tallulah Harlech  credit: zimbio


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff


----------



## steph22

Naomi Watts


----------



## dfry

Hilary Duff
Credit outfitidentifier


----------



## steph22

Kristen Bell


----------



## steph22

Candice Swanepoel


----------



## dfry

Heidi Klum wearing Chloe Susanna boots 
Credit outfitidentifier and justjared


----------



## dfry

Zoe Saldana's stylist, Petra Flannery, wearing Chloe pants in The Hollywood Reporter 25 Most Powerful Stylists 
Credit hollywoodreporter


----------



## steph22

Candice Swanepoel


----------



## dfry

Chloe Sevigny wearing Chloe at Barneys New York Madison Avenue store to help Chloe celebrate their 60th anniversary
Credit rcfa


----------



## dfry

Una Healy wearing Chloe ankle boots (same as Heidi Klum)
Credit fashionbombdaily and zimbio


----------



## dfry

Leigh Lezark with Chloe bag 
Credit fashionbombdaily


----------



## steph22

Julianne Hough


----------



## dfry

Sienna Miller in Chloe ankle boots
Credit dailymail


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff 
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## dfry

Una Healy Chloe ankle boots 
Credit zimbio


----------



## dfry

Jools Oliver wearing Chloe ankle boots at the Global Kids Fashion Week in London
Credit zimbio


----------



## dfry

Nicky Hilton wearing Chloe ankle boots with James Rothschild in New York 
Credit zimbio


----------



## dfry

Rachel Bilson wearing Chloe ankle boots while holdling her baby goddaughter.
Credit justjared


----------



## dfry

Eva Longoria wearing Chloe sunglasses
Credit outfitid and zimbio


----------



## dfry

Victoria Beckham
Credit rcfa


----------



## dfry

Jennifer Garner wearing Chloe shoes
Credit outfitid and justjared


----------



## steph22

Kirsten Dunst with Amelia.


----------



## steph22

Julianne Hough


----------



## dfry

Gwyneth Paltrow 
Credit rcfa and justjared


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff 
(Source: PacificCoastNews.com)


----------



## dfry

Cara Delevingne wearing Chloe boots in photoshoot in London
Credit zimbio


----------



## dfry

Nicky Hilton wearing Chloe Susanna ankle boots.
Credit zimbio


----------



## dfry

Kim Kardashian wearing Chloe tank top.  
Credit outfitid and justjared


----------



## dfry

Marion Cotillard in Chloe jacket at the Maud Fontenoy Foundation Annual Gala in Paris.
Credit rcfa and justjared


----------



## dfry

Katie Holmes wearing same Chloe jacket a few months ago at the Manhattan Theater Clubs The Other Place Broadway opening night performance in New York City. 
Credit rcfa


----------



## dfry

Rita Ora in Chloe at the 4th Annual ELLE Women in Music Celebration 
Credit fashionbombdaily


----------



## dfry

Chiara Ferragni wearing Chloe ankle boots.
Credit theblondesalad


----------



## dfry

Nicky Hilton wearing Chloe ankle boots while at Coachella Music Festival with Paris Hilton.  Credit dailymail


----------



## dfry

Sophia Bush wearing Chloe ankle boots at the Coachella Music Festival 
Credit dailymail


----------



## dfry

Victoria Beckham wearing Chloe wedge sandals while carrying Harper at LAX 
Credit outfitid and jusjared


----------



## dfry

Elizabeth Olsen at the 19th Annual City Harvest in New York City 
Credit rcfa


----------



## dfry

Kris Jenner wearing Chloe ankle boots to celebrate Kourtneys 34th birthday in Los Angeles.
Credit justjared


----------



## dfry

Ashley Greene wearing Chloe ankle boots in Beverly Hills 
Credit dailymail


----------



## dfry

Isla Fisher wearing Chloe blouse as she poses with Hailee Steinfeld at CinemaCon in Las Vegas 
Credit dailymail


----------



## dfry

Halle Berry wearing Chloe ankle boots at LAX 
Credit justjared


----------



## dfry

Victoria Beckham wearing Chloe jeans while out with Harper, Cruz , Romeo, and Brooklyn in Paris 
Credit outfitid and dailymail


----------



## dfry

Halle Berry wearing Chloe ankle boots while shopping in Quebec, Canada 
Credit dailymail


----------



## dfry

Victoria Beckham and Harper both wearing Chloe shoes in London
Credit dailymail and harperbeckhamfashion


----------



## dfry

Hilary Duff and Luca headed to baby class in Sherman Oaks, CA on April 24 
Credit dailymail


----------



## dfry

Alessandra Ambrosio wearing Chloe sandals in Brentwood April 25 
Credit starstyle


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## steph22

Jessica Alba


----------



## steph22

Candice Swanepoel (Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## dfry

Isla Fisher wearing Chloe while posing with Carey Mulligan and Anna Wintour at The Great Gatsby lunch on May 2 
Credit dailymail and justjared


----------



## dfry

Victoria Beckham wearing Chloe pants with Harper at Eurostar station in Paris May 2 
Credit starstyle and dailymail


----------



## steph22

Lily Aldridge
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## dfry

Lindsay Lohan wearing Chloe ankle boots in New York on May 1 
Credit dailymail


----------



## dfry

Rosie Huntington-Whiteley wearing Chloe sweater at LAX, April 30 
Credit starstyle and justjared


----------



## dfry

Carey Mulligan wearing Chloe cape in New York City
Credit dailymail and outfitid


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Zoe Saldana
(Source: Gvk/Bauer Griffin)


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## dfry

Carey Mulligan at the Cannes Film Festival photocall of her other new film 'Inside Llewyn Davis'
Credit rcfa


----------



## steph22

Rachel Bilson


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff


----------



## steph22

Olivia Palermo (http://oliviasstyle.blogspot.co.uk)


----------



## steph22

Olivia Palermo (http://oliviasstyle.blogspot.co.uk)


----------



## steph22

Julianne Hough
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## dfry

Emma Stone on May 28.  This is the same jacket previously worn by Katie Holmes and Marion Cotillard (pic 2).  
Credit justjared and rcfa


----------



## steph22

Alexandra Burke


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## steph22

Julianne Hough


----------



## steph22

Gemma Arterton


----------



## steph22

Anna Kendrick


----------



## steph22

Olivia Palermo


----------



## steph22

Florence Welch


----------



## steph22

Luciana Damon


----------



## bobobob

Ziyi Zhang wearing SS 2013 dress


----------



## bobobob

Maggie Gyllenhaal in Pre-Fall 2013


----------



## steph22

Katy Perry


----------



## steph22

Heidi Klum


----------



## steph22

Una Healy


----------



## steph22

Sarah Michelle Gellar (just seen).
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Stacy Keibler


----------



## steph22

Brenda Song
(Source: PacificCoastNews.com)


----------



## steph22

Lily Aldridge


----------



## steph22

Izabella Miko 
(Source: PacificCoastNews.com)


----------



## bobobob

Stacy Keibler


----------



## steph22

Jessica Michibata


----------



## bobobob

Lily Aldridge zimbio


----------



## steph22

Mezhgan Hussainy


----------



## bobobob

Rita Ora


----------



## bobobob

Rita Ora


----------



## steph22

Julianne Hough ( Source: PacificCoastNews.com)


----------



## bobobob

Julianne Hough zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Julianne Hough zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Alyson Hannigan zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Lauren Silverman


----------



## steph22

Jessica Simpson


----------



## steph22

Kirsten Dunst with Bianca


----------



## steph22

Katy Perry with Bianca


----------



## steph22

Lauren Silverman


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio
(Source: PacificCoastNews.com)


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## bobobob

Rihanna


----------



## bobobob

Kate Bosworth zimbio


----------



## steph22

Bethenny Frankel
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Lea Michele with Bridget


----------



## steph22

Kirsten Dunst


----------



## steph22

Iggy Azalea


----------



## steph22

Gemma Arterton


----------



## steph22

Olivia Palermo


----------



## pegilola

They are beautiful and popular. and finally they got money to buy those luxury...


----------



## steph22

Lauren Silverman


----------



## steph22

Jessica Michibata


----------



## steph22

Lauren Cohan 
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

LeAnn Rimes


----------



## bobobob

Jennifer Love Hewitt zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Jennifer Metcalfe


----------



## bobobob

Rachel Bilson celebrity-gossip


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## bobobob

Elizabeth Olsen


----------



## bobobob

South Korean actress Han Ji-Hye


----------



## steph22

January Jones
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Garner


----------



## bobobob

LeAnn Rimes zimbio


----------



## steph22

Rosie Huntington-Whiteley


----------



## bobobob

January Jones zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Jennifer Metcalfe


----------



## bobobob

Luciana Damon


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## steph22

Rosie Huntington-Whiteley and  Maria Sharapova



​


----------



## steph22

Rachel Bilson​ 


​


----------



## steph22

Roxane Mesquida


----------



## steph22

Nikki Reed


----------



## steph22

Mandy Moore


----------



## steph22

Elisabeth Moss


----------



## steph22

Nicole Richie


----------



## bobobob

January Jones


----------



## bobobob

Jessica Paré zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Bella Heathcote zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Kiernan Shipka zimbio


----------



## bobobob

January Jones  zimbio


----------



## steph22

Stacy Keibler


----------



## bobobob

January Jones zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Rachel Bilson


----------



## bobobob

January Jones


----------



## bobobob

January Jones


----------



## cfwcrystal

amazing


----------



## steph22

Jessica Simpson


----------



## steph22

Rosie Huntington-Whiteley


----------



## bobobob

January Jones


----------



## bobobob

January Jones


----------



## bobobob

January Jones zimbio


----------



## steph22

Pixie Geldof


----------



## steph22

Anne Hathaway


----------



## bobobob

Rachel Bilson zimbio


----------



## steph22

Jessica Simpson


----------



## steph22

Luciana Damon


----------



## steph22

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Olivia Palermo


----------



## steph22

Olivia Palermo


----------



## steph22

Kate Bosworth


----------



## uhohnikki

who wore it best... Nicole Richie


----------



## steph22

Bethenny Frankel


----------



## bobobob

Brooke Burke


----------



## steph22

Danielle Lineker


----------



## bobobob

Rachel Bilson


----------



## steph22

Zoe Saldana


----------



## steph22

Pixie Geldof


----------



## steph22

Olivia Palermo


----------



## steph22

Rachel Bilson


----------



## steph22

Charlize Theron


----------



## steph22

Ireland Baldwin


----------



## steph22

Princess Eugenie


----------



## steph22

Reese Witherspoon 
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Julianne Hough 
(Source: Bauergriffin.Com)


----------



## steph22

Rosie Huntington-Whiteley


----------



## steph22

Ireland Baldwin


----------



## steph22

Anne Hathaway


----------



## steph22

Anne Hathaway


----------



## steph22

Lorde


----------



## steph22

Jessica Alba


----------



## steph22

Olivia Palermo


----------



## steph22

Leigh Lezark


----------



## steph22

Jessica Alba


----------



## steph22

Lorde


----------



## greyrose

Kate Bosworth


----------



## steph22

Rosie Huntington-Whiteley


----------



## steph22

Julianne Hough


----------



## steph22

Julianne Hough 



​


----------



## steph22

Rita Ora


----------



## steph22

Lucy Hale (L)


----------



## steph22

Jenna Dewan-Tatum
(Source: Bauergriffin.Com)


----------



## steph22

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## steph22

Princess Eugenie


----------



## bobobob

Rose Hungtington-Whiteley


----------



## steph22

Rosie Huntington-Whiteley 



​


----------



## steph22

Tika Sumpter 
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Pixie Geldof


----------



## steph22

Danielle Lineker


----------



## steph22

Danielle Lineker


----------



## steph22

Jenna Dewan


----------



## steph22

Luciana Barroso 
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Debi Mazar
(Source: Gvk)


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## steph22

Amy Nuttall


----------



## steph22

Lorde


----------



## steph22

Jessica Alba
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Olivia Palermo


----------



## steph22

Danielle Lineker


----------



## bobobob

Kirsten Dunst zimbio


----------



## steph22

Kirsten Dunst


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio (Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Princess Beatrice


----------



## steph22

Cameron Diaz


----------



## steph22

Beth Behrs


----------



## Tanasiluv

Rita Ora with her two mini clare bags, totally so cute and to die for!


----------



## steph22

Jelena Ristic


----------



## steph22

Kirsten Dunst


----------



## bobobob

Cameron Diaz


----------



## steph22

Ellen DeGeneres (Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## bobobob

Cameron Diaz


----------



## steph22

Princess Eugenie


----------



## steph22

Geri Halliwell


----------



## steph22

Rachel Bilson


----------



## steph22

Jessica Alba


----------



## steph22

Rachel Bilson


----------



## steph22

Cameron Diaz


----------



## steph22

Geri Halliwell


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## steph22

Olivia Palermo


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio 
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Danielle Lineker


----------



## steph22

Rosie Huntington-Whitely


----------



## steph22

steph22 said:


> rosie huntington-whitely
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2727848


----------



## steph22

Rosie Huntington-Whiteley


----------



## katran26

Another shot...

(Below...had trouble attaching image!)


----------



## katran26




----------



## steph22

Geek Halliwell


----------



## steph22

Hailee Steinfeld


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Cameron Diaz


----------



## steph22

Danielle Lineker


----------



## steph22

Princess Beatrice of York


----------



## steph22

Cameron Diaz


----------



## steph22

Geri Halliwell


----------



## steph22

Chrissy Teigen


----------



## steph22

Rose Huntington-Whiteley


----------



## steph22

Rosie Huntington-Whitely


----------



## steph22

Chiara Ferragni


----------



## steph22

Rosie Huntington-Whiteley


----------



## steph22

Princess Beatrice 



​


----------



## steph22

Rosie Huntington-Whiteley (Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Sophie Monk


----------



## steph22

Stana Katic


----------



## steph22

Anna Faris 
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Princess Eugenie


----------



## steph22

Katherine Jenkins


----------



## steph22

Katherine Jenkins


----------



## steph22

Alexandra Burke


----------



## steph22

Lottie Moss


----------



## steph22

Nadia Forde


----------



## steph22

Gemma Arterton


----------



## steph22

Michelle Heaton


----------



## steph22

Suki Waterhouse


----------



## steph22

Nadia Forde


----------



## steph22

Katherine Jenkins


----------



## miriammarquez

Taraji p. Henson


----------



## JoieButter

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## steph22

Anna Faris


----------



## steph22

Hilary Swank


----------



## steph22

Olivia Palermo


----------



## steph22

Poppy Delevingne


----------



## steph22

Lorde


----------



## steph22

Kelly Rowland


----------



## steph22

Gemma Arterton


----------



## steph22

Nicky Hilton


----------



## steph22

Rosamund Pike


----------



## steph22

Princess Eugenie


----------



## steph22

Rachel Weisz


----------



## steph22

Rose Byrne


----------



## steph22

Blake Lively


----------



## steph22

Eva Longoria


----------



## steph22

Lorde


----------



## bobobob

Rose Byrne


----------



## steph22

Rosie Huntington-Whiteley


----------



## steph22

Beyoncé


----------



## steph22

Katherine Jenkins


----------



## steph22

Rosie Huntington-Whiteley


----------



## steph22

Danielle Lineker


----------



## Miss World

Beyonce Knowles carrying a Chloe Elle Clutch in jade green.


----------



## steph22

Nicky Hilton


----------



## steph22

Rosie Huntington-Whiteley


----------



## steph22

Vanessa Hudgens


----------



## steph22

Rachel Bilson


----------



## miriammarquez

Katherine Jenkins


----------



## steph22

Eva Longoria


----------



## steph22

Bar Refaeli


----------



## steph22

Behati Prinsloo


----------



## Miss World

Sofia Vergara wearing a Chloe Georgia bag.


----------



## steph22

Sofia Vergara


----------



## steph22

Sofia Vergara


----------



## steph22

LeAnn Rimes


----------



## Miss World

Morgan Brown, girlfriend of actor Gerard Butler carrying a Chloe Edith bag.


----------



## steph22

Chrissy Teigen


----------



## miriammarquez

Elsa Hosk


----------



## steph22

Emily Ratajkowski


----------



## steph22

Eva Longoria


----------



## steph22

Olivia Palermo


----------



## steph22

Emily Ratajowski


----------



## steph22

Rochelle Humes


----------



## steph22

Jessica Simpson


----------



## steph22

Chrissy Teigen


----------



## steph22

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## steph22

Kate Beckinsale


----------



## steph22

Sofia Vergara


----------



## steph22

Jada Pinkett Smith


----------



## steph22

Leigh Lezark


----------



## steph22

Cat Deeley


----------



## miriammarquez

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## steph22

Kate Beckinsale


----------



## miriammarquez

Olivia Culpo


----------



## steph22

Kate Beckinsale


----------



## missmoimoi

Lea Seydoux in Spectre w Marcie small cross body


----------



## kcoach

missmoimoi said:


> Lea Seydoux in Spectre w Marcie small cross body
> 
> View attachment 3180303


I saw this last night and blurted out loud to my husband - "HEY that's a Chloe bag!" He just shook his head.


----------



## missmoimoi

kcoach said:


> I saw this last night and blurted out loud to my husband - "HEY that's a Chloe bag!" He just shook his head.




Same here so I searched for online pics but no good still photos. In the actual movie, there are several scenes where you see a full view of the bag - I suppose it's the classic tan.


----------



## krissa

missmoimoi said:


> Lea Seydoux in Spectre w Marcie small cross body
> 
> View attachment 3180303



So funny, I just got this bag the other day (in black), my friend saw the movie today and texted about the bag lol.


----------



## Ludmilla

missmoimoi said:


> Lea Seydoux in Spectre w Marcie small cross body
> 
> View attachment 3180303



Wanted to post this also!  A lot of nice things to see in the new Bond movie...


----------



## steph22

Sara Sampaio


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## steph22

Chrissy Teigen


----------



## steph22

Chrissy Teigen


----------



## miriammarquez

Kaley Cuoco


----------



## steph22

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## steph22

Sofia Vergara


----------



## steph22

Chrissy Teigen


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff


----------



## steph22

Lorde


----------



## steph22

Pink


----------



## Miss World

Simon Cowell's girlfriend, Lauren Silverman wearing a Chloe Hayley hobo bag.


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## Miss World

Lionel Richie's girlfriend, Lisa Parigi, wearing a Chloe Drew bag.


----------



## steph22

Sienna Miller


----------



## steph22

Bridget Malcolm


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## steph22

Chrissy Teigen


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff


----------



## steph22

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## steph22

Kate Beckinsale


----------



## steph22

Ariel Winter


----------



## steph22

Eva Longoria


----------



## miriammarquez

Poppy Delevingne


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## steph22

Karlie Kloss


----------



## miriammarquez

Ariel Winter


----------



## steph22

Poppy Delevingne


----------



## steph22

Ariel Winter


----------



## steph22

Ariel Winter


----------



## steph22

Emily Ratajkowksi


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## miriammarquez

Alessandra


----------



## miriammarquez

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## miriammarquez

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## miriammarquez

Brooke Burke


----------



## miriammarquez

Liv Tyler


----------



## miriammarquez

Rochelle Humes


----------



## miriammarquez

Lauren Silverman


----------



## miriammarquez

Sofia Vergra


----------



## miriammarquez

Sofia Vergara


----------



## miriammarquez

Chrissy Teigen


----------



## steph22

Amber Heard


----------



## steph22

Eva Longoria


----------



## steph22

Coleen Rooney


----------



## steph22

Teresa Palmer


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Aniston


----------



## steph22

Kristin Cavallari


----------



## steph22

Millie Mackintosh


----------



## steph22

Beyoncé


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## steph22

Lauren Silverman


----------



## steph22

Lorde


----------



## steph22

Beyoncé


----------



## steph22

Sara Sampaio


----------



## steph22

Millie Mackintosh


----------



## steph22

Stephanie Pratt


----------



## steph22

Rochelle Humes


----------



## steph22

Lana del Rey


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## steph22

Danielle Lloyd


----------



## mari_merry

Chrissy Teigen
_Keri Medium Tote_


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## OneMoreDay

Queen Rania of Jordan.


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## steph22

Lauren Silverman


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## steph22

Ferne McCann


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## mari_merry

Natalie Halcro


----------



## steph22

Kate Bosworth


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff


----------



## mari_merry

Jillian Murray


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Garner


----------



## mari_merry

Lorde


----------



## mari_merry

Sara Sampaio


----------



## mari_merry

Sаrah Jessicа Pаrker


----------



## steph22

Lauren Silverman


----------



## steph22

Celine Caraffa


----------



## steph22

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## steph22

Amber Heard


----------



## steph22

Sofia Vergara


----------



## steph22

Sara Sampaio


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## steph22

Jessica Simpson


----------



## steph22

Lorde


----------



## steph22

Rachel Bilson


----------



## steph22

Olivia Culpo


----------



## steph22

Sarah Jessica Parker


----------



## steph22

Sarah Jessica Parker


----------



## steph22

Chrissy Teigen


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## steph22

Chrissy Teigen


----------



## steph22

Kristin Cavallari


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## steph22

Laura Haddock


----------



## steph22

Maia Mitchell


----------



## steph22

Chrissy Teigen


----------



## steph22

Chrissy Teigen


----------



## steph22

Terri Seymour


----------



## steph22

Lauren Silverman


----------



## steph22

Astrid Harbod


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## steph22

Ariel Winter


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Garner


----------



## steph22

Christina Caradona


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Garner


----------



## miriammarquez




----------



## steph22

Brittny Ward


----------



## steph22

Alex Gerrard


----------



## steph22

Naya Rivera


----------



## steph22

Vanessa Hudgens


----------



## steph22

Chanel West Coast


----------



## steph22

Chrissy Teigen


----------



## steph22

Ayda Field


----------



## steph22

Sophie Turner


----------



## steph22

Bar Refaeli


----------



## steph22

Indira Varma


----------



## steph22

Eva Longoria


----------



## steph22

Jillian Murray


----------



## steph22

Olivia Culpo


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## steph22

Vanessa Hudgens


----------



## steph22

Ariel Winter


----------



## lordguinny

That's the back of Sofia vegara.


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff


----------



## miriammarquez

Nicky Hilton


----------



## steph22

Julie Bowen


----------



## steph22

Amber Heard


----------



## steph22

Emma Roberts


----------



## steph22

LeToya Nicole Luckett


----------



## steph22

Aymeline Valade


----------



## steph22

Amber Heard


----------



## steph22

Sara Sampaio


----------



## steph22

Stacy Keibler


----------



## steph22

Sam Faeirs


----------



## steph22

Sofia Vergara


----------



## steph22

Clemence Poesy


----------



## steph22

Emma Roberts


----------



## steph22

Solange Knowles


----------



## steph22

Gwendoline Christie


----------



## steph22

Daisy Lowe


----------



## steph22

Gwendoline Christie


----------



## steph22

Marie-Ange Cast


----------



## steph22

Emma Roberts


----------



## steph22

Hallie *****


----------



## steph22

Emma Roberts


----------



## steph22

Hailey Clauson


----------



## steph22

Jenna Dewan Tatum


----------



## steph22

Kesha


----------



## steph22

Katherine Heigl


----------



## steph22

Sofia Vergara


----------



## steph22

Sienna Miller


----------



## steph22

Olivia Palermo


----------



## steph22

Christine Lampard


----------



## steph22

Olivia Culpo


----------



## steph22

Olivia Culpo


----------



## steph22

Rose Byrne


----------



## steph22

Sofia Vergara


----------



## steph22

Jourdan Dunn


----------



## steph22

Sofia Vergara


----------



## steph22

Sofia Vergara


----------



## steph22

Dree Hemingway


----------



## steph22

Rosamund Pike


----------



## steph22

Naomi Watts


----------



## steph22

Rochelle Humes


----------



## steph22

Olivia Palermo


----------



## steph22

Naomi Watts


----------



## steph22

Sophie Turner


----------



## steph22

Rochelle Humes


----------



## steph22

Emma Stone


----------



## steph22

Jenna Dewan


----------



## steph22

Catherine Bell


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## steph22

Ginnifer Goodwin


----------



## steph22

Amber Heard


----------



## OneMoreDay

Retired tennis player, Ana Ivanovic.


----------



## steph22

Stassi Schroeder


----------



## steph22

Jenna Dewan


----------



## steph22

Hailey Clauson


----------



## steph22

Romee Strijd


----------



## steph22

Jenna Dewan


----------



## steph22

Alex Gerrard


----------



## OneMoreDay

Annabelle Wallis.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Emma Stone


----------



## steph22

Kate Beckinsale


----------



## steph22

Italian stylist Erica Pelosini


----------



## steph22

Charlie XCX


----------



## steph22

Emma Stone


----------



## l0veileen

Jennifer Garner


----------



## steph22

Indira Varma


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## steph22

Lily James


----------



## steph22

Katharine McPhee


----------



## steph22

Lily James


----------



## steph22

Poppy Delevingne


----------



## steph22

Kerry Washington


----------



## steph22

Poppy Delevingne


----------



## Shelbyrana

Jessie James Decker


----------



## steph22

Charlie XCX


----------



## am2022

OneMoreDay said:


> Annabelle Wallis.
> View attachment 3747711


Pls ID the sneakers !!!


----------



## steph22

Sofia Vergara


----------



## steph22

Naomi Watts


----------



## steph22

Emma Roberts


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## steph22

Lauren Silverman


----------



## l0veileen

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Chrissy Teigen 9/2/17


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## steph22

April Love Geary


----------



## steph22

Stassi Schroeder


----------



## steph22

Cindy Crawford


----------



## steph22

Sheridan Smith


----------



## steph22

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## steph22

Charlie XCX


----------



## steph22

Brittany Barnett


----------



## steph22

Kelly Rowland


----------



## steph22

Emma Roberts


----------



## steph22

Cindy Crawford


----------



## steph22

Haley Bennett


----------



## steph22

Rachel Weisz


----------



## steph22

Chrissy Teigen


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Aniston


----------



## steph22

Cindy Crawford


----------



## steph22

Beyoncé


----------



## steph22

Paola Alberdi


----------



## steph22

Cindy Crawford


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Aniston


----------



## steph22

Emma Roberts


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Aniston


----------



## steph22

Amber Heard


----------



## steph22

Kate Bosworth


----------



## steph22

Amber Heard


----------



## steph22

Nicky Hilton


----------



## steph22

Stacy Keibler


----------



## steph22

Christina Milian


----------



## steph22

Tanya Burr


----------



## steph22

Romee Strijd


----------



## steph22

Kate Bosworth


----------



## steph22

Ashley Tisdale


----------



## steph22

Meghan Markle


----------



## Miss World

Yasmin Sewell, Wanda Mashadi and Veronika Heilbrunner carrying their Chloe Medium Faye bags in Tobacco leather with Suede Flap. Lily Aldridge carrying her black leather Medium Chloe Faye handbag.


----------



## steph22

Olivia Culpo


----------



## Miss World

Naomi Watts wearing Chloe Faye Day bag


----------



## Miss World

Chrissy Teigen wearing the Chloe Nile bracelet bag in two different colours. Also wearing the Chloe Kurtis studded bag.


----------



## steph22

Lindsay Price


----------



## steph22

Olivia Culpo


----------



## Miss World

steph22 said:


> Lindsay Price
> 
> View attachment 3947780


Wow Lindsay Price’s Chloe Medium Faye looks like carbon brown color beautiful. 

Actress Clemence Poesy wearing a Python Medium Chloe Faye and model Anja Rubik wearing a Suede Chloe Medium Faye bag.


----------



## bobobob

Olivia Culpo dailymail


----------



## bobobob

AnnaLynne McCord


----------



## Miss World

Naomi Watts and Mia Goth with their new Chloe Roy bags.


----------



## Miss World

Naomi Watts with a Natural White Chloe Roy bag


----------



## steph22

AnnaLynne McCord


----------



## steph22

Amber Heard


----------



## steph22

Anna Brewster


----------



## steph22

Ashley Tisdale


----------



## steph22

Xenia van der Woodsen


----------



## steph22

Montana Brown


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Garner


----------



## steph22

Princess Eugenie


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## steph22

Olivia Culpo


----------



## steph22

Tara Reid


----------



## steph22

Rosie Huntington-Whiteley


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## steph22

January Jones


----------



## steph22

Olivia Culpo


----------



## steph22

Kate Bosworth


----------



## steph22

Jenna Dewan


----------



## steph22

Jessica Simpson


----------



## steph22

Lily Aldridge


----------



## steph22

Poppy Delevingne


----------



## bobobob

Jenna Dewan


----------



## steph22

Amber Heard


----------



## steph22

Eva Longoria


----------



## steph22

Sofia Vergara


----------



## bobobob

Jessica Simpson


----------



## steph22

Brooke Burke


----------



## steph22

Kimberley Garner


----------



## steph22

Romee Strjid


----------



## steph22

Ashley Hart


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## steph22

Vanessa Simmons


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## steph22

Michelle Keegan


----------



## steph22

Romee Strijd


----------



## steph22

Brooke Burke


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## highend

Jenna Dewan


----------



## steph22

Louise Redknapp


----------



## steph22

Storm Keating


----------



## steph22

Olivia Culpo


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## steph22

Louise Redknapp


----------



## steph22

Lauren Silverman


----------



## steph22

Isabel Lucas


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## steph22

Rose Byrne


----------



## Kiss Me Deadly

Chrissy Tiegen with Faye Medium Shoulder Bag Croc


----------



## steph22

Chrissy Teigen


----------



## steph22

Hannah Tointon


----------



## bobobob

Chrissy Teigen


----------



## steph22

Alesha Dixon


----------



## bobobob

Elizabeth Olsen


----------



## steph22

April Love Geary


----------



## steph22

Kiernan Shipka


----------



## Thenewestgirl

It hurts my eyes to see Amber Heards Hudson bag without the chopped of tassle. I mean, I don't hate the bag without it, but the fact that I know it is supposed to hang there gives me the same type of unpleasant feeling as when I see dogs with amputated tails. Well, obviously not as strongly, but still. Brrr.

Madeleine, a Swedish princess, with her Chloé drew.


----------



## highend

Lauren Silverman


----------



## steph22

Chrissy Teigen


----------



## steph22

Emma Roberts


----------



## highend

Nicky Hilton


----------



## steph22

Lorde


----------



## steph22

Kelela


----------



## steph22

Jessie James Decker


----------



## steph22

Brooke Burke


----------



## highend

Nicky Hilton


----------



## steph22

Amber Heard


----------



## steph22

Emma Roberts


----------



## steph22

Jenna Fischer


----------



## steph22

Emma Roberts


----------



## steph22

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## steph22

Jenna Dewan


----------



## highend

Jenna Dewan


----------



## steph22

Anne Hathaway


----------



## steph22

Emma Roberts


----------



## highend

Kate Bosworth


----------



## steph22

Zoe Saldana


----------



## steph22

Lily James


----------



## steph22

Brooke Burke


----------



## steph22

Jenna Coleman


----------



## steph22

Jenna Coleman


----------



## bobobob

Léa Drucker zimbio


----------



## steph22

Annabelle Wallis


----------



## steph22

Gal Gadot


----------



## bellebellebelle19

steph22 said:


> Gal Gadot
> 
> View attachment 4320328


That's a Ferragamo


----------



## highend

mary elizabeth ellis


----------



## bobobob

Florence Pugh


----------



## steph22

Cheryl Hines


----------



## bobobob

Model Soo Joo Park


----------



## bobobob

French singer Camélia Jordana zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Florence Pugh zimbio


----------



## bobobob

French actress Sigrid Bouaziz zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Mia Goth zimbio


----------



## bobobob

French actress Josephine de la Baume zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Canadian producer Nancy Grant zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Jessica Jung zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Korean singer Sandara Park zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Chinese singer Meng Meiqi zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Chinese actress Xin Zhilei zimbio


----------



## steph22

Kaia Gerber


----------



## steph22

Pixie Geldof


----------



## steph22

Clemence Poesy


----------



## steph22

Juliette Binoche


----------



## bobobob

Ferne McCann


----------



## steph22

Kaia Gerber


----------



## steph22

Chrissy Teigen


----------



## steph22

Emma Roberts


----------



## steph22

Princess Eugenie


----------



## highend

*Chrissy Teigen
	

		
			
		

		
	


*


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## steph22

Any Adams


----------



## steph22

Ellie Goulding


----------



## steph22

Jenna Dewan


----------



## steph22

Jenna Dewan


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## steph22

Charlie XCX


----------



## steph22

Skyler Samuels


----------



## steph22

Jenna Coleman


----------



## steph22

Jenna Coleman


----------



## steph22

Rachel Weisz


----------



## steph22

Ferne McCann


----------



## steph22

Kate Bosworth


----------



## steph22

Gwyneth Paltrow (Instyle magazine)


----------



## steph22

Vanessa Hudgens


----------



## steph22

Anna Brewster


----------



## steph22

Jessie James Decker


----------



## mcknzAlex

I love the bag design choice of Chrissy Teigen.


----------



## steph22

Rachel Weiss


----------



## steph22

Annabelle Wallis


----------



## steph22

Model Xenia Adonts


----------



## steph22

Amanda Holden


----------



## steph22

Charlie XCX


----------



## steph22

Poppy Delevingne


----------



## steph22

Ellie Goulding


----------



## steph22

Bailee Madison


----------



## Thenewestgirl

steph22 said:


> Bailee Madison
> View attachment 4499551


Is think this is a Marc Jacobs?


----------



## bobobob

Sofia Boutella zimbio


----------



## steph22

Eleanor Tomlinson


----------



## OneMoreDay

Queen Rania with a Chloe Nile.


----------



## steph22

Kate Bosworth


----------



## steph22

Kate Bosworth


----------



## steph22

Amanda Holden


----------



## steph22

Pixie Geldof


----------



## bobobob

Camilla Coelho zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Chinese singer Meiqi zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Japanese model Kozue Akimoto  zimbio


----------



## steph22

Bruna Marquezine


----------



## steph22

Jenna Dewan


----------



## steph22

Jenna Dewan


----------



## steph22

Candace Cameron Bure


----------



## steph22

Emily DiDonato


----------



## steph22

Isla Fisher


----------



## steph22

Katie Holmes


----------



## steph22

Aimee Song


----------



## steph22

Millie Mackintosh


----------



## steph22

Ashley Graham


----------



## steph22

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## steph22

Ashley Graham


----------



## steph22

Emma Roberts


----------



## steph22

Sara Forestier


----------



## steph22

Kate Bosworth


----------



## steph22

Kate Bosworth


----------



## steph22

Lucy Boynton


----------



## steph22

Kate Bosworth


----------



## steph22

Kate Bosworth


----------



## steph22

Katie Holmes


----------



## steph22

Mariska Hargitay


----------



## steph22

Kaia Gerber


----------



## steph22

Kaia Gerber


----------



## steph22

Amanda Holden


----------



## steph22

Jenna Coleman


----------



## steph22

Jenna Coleman


----------



## steph22

Emma Roberts


----------



## steph22

Brooke Burke


----------



## steph22

Cindy Crawford


----------



## steph22

Megan Blake Irwin


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## steph22

Brooke Burke


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## steph22

Maisie Williams


----------



## steph22

Ella Balinska


----------



## steph22

Amelia Lily


----------



## steph22

Stassi Schroeder


----------



## steph22

Sutton Foster


----------



## steph22

Chanel Iman


----------



## steph22

Rosie Huntington-Whiteley


----------



## steph22

Amanda Holden


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Miranda Lambert 3/6/2021


----------



## steph22

Katie Holmes


----------



## steph22

Miranda Lambert


----------



## steph22

Katie Holmes


----------



## steph22

Lady Louise Windsor


----------



## songan

Kendall Jenner
27.07.2021







Chloé’s coffee-brown Kiss shoulder bag is characterised by gold hardware that's shaped to emulate the sculptural shape of lips. It’s Italian crafted from grained leather that opens at the flapped topline, leading to a capacious interior. Carry it using the shamrock-green handle to tap into the label’s bohemian aesthetic. 

SOURCE: Chloe Kiss Leather Shoulder Bag


----------



## songan

Lisa *HAHNBÜCK - *German fashion scenester wears Chloe Riley boots.



Also pictured: Louis Vuitton shearling teddy onthego GM tote bag, Cult Gaia knit with zipper, Citizens of Humanity flared denim jeans


----------



## songan

Tiffany Tang Yan


----------



## songan

FIONA FUSSI
Austria-Hongkonger model and winner of _Elite Model Look Singapore 2011_


----------



## songan

Giana Jun / Jun Jihyun
You From Another Star episode 18





Chloe Wool Blend Felt Cape, Chloe white blouse, Chloe navy pinafore/suspender dress, Chloe Lace Up Boots. Chloe bag and Gentle Monster sunglasses


----------



## songan

Chinese actress Tiffany Tang / Tang Yan wears a blue and white Chloe crossbody bag over a denim dress.


----------



## songan

Xin Zhilei (辛芷蕾) is a Chinese actress known for Ruyi Love in the Palace.

She wears:
Chloe Drew shoulder bag
Chloe Riley python print calfskin boots


----------



## songan

Camille Coelho is a model, instagrammer and fashion/beauty entrepreneur with her own line of beauty (elaluz) and fashion (camillecoelhocollection) products. Her company is listed by Forbes magazine. 

Like actress Xin Zhilei, Camille also wears the Chloe Riley boots with snake print calf leather. She holds onto a mini Chloe Drew crossbody bag.


----------



## songan

*Seo Ye Ji* (서예지) acts as the troubled children's book writer, Ko Mun Yeong, in It's Okay To Not Be Okay. She brandishes a Chloe bag in episode 8. 





Chloé C Mini Vanity Bag in Embossed Crocodile Effect on Calfskin


SOURCE:








						‘It’s Okay to Not Be Okay’: The luxury brands behind Seo Ye-Ji’s fashionable outfits in Netflix's la
					

Style ID: The luxury brands behind Seo Ye-Ji’s fashionable outfits on ‘It’s Okay To Not Be Okay’—updated weekly




					www.buro247.sg


----------



## songan

*Shin Se-Kyung* ( 신세경 ) wears Chloe Medium Daria Handbag in episode 1-3 of the K-drama Run On ( 런 온 ). She plays a college student/orphan named Oh Mi Joo who struggles to make ends meet.


----------



## songan

*Jeon Yeo Bin* (전여빈) acts in Vincenzo (빈센조). In this episode 20 look, Yeo-Bin wore a pair of OOO sneakers from Off-White and got this Daria tote ($1847) from Chloé. For a touch of shine, she wore the Time pierced earring cuff from Swarovski too.

1. Chloe Small Daria Tote Bag, Designer Style ID: CHC20US361C62
2. Time Pierced Earring Cuff
3. Off-White OOO Sneakers


----------



## songan

*Elisse Joson*, Filipina actress and model


----------



## steph22

Eva Mendes


----------



## songan

*Seo Hyun-Jin* (서현진) carried the CHLOÉ Kiss Small Purse, Arizona Brown $1,490 in tvN's You Are My Spring, episode 14. She plays a naive concierge staff member who gets caught up in a murder investigation.


----------



## steph22

Olivia Munn


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Garner


----------



## steph22

Rachel Stevens


----------



## songan

Model Negin Mirsalehi chooses her Chloe bag for her Parisian rainy day outfit.
She later attended the Chloe S/S 2022 fashion show.



#PFW #Paris Fashion Week
SOURCE: IG


----------



## songan

Actress Jiang Shuying (江疏影) wears a black Chloe Drew bag. 


SOURCE: Sina Weibo blog


----------



## songan

PARIS, FRANCE - FEBRUARY 27, 2021: 
Actress Kate Bosworth and director Michael Polish wear all Chloe (sunglasses, footwear, apparel, accessories from the Chloe 2020 collection). 
They were guests attending the Chloe show as part of the Paris Fashion Week Womenswear Fall/Winter 2020/2021.


SOURCE: gettyimages.ie


----------



## steph22

Amy Adams


----------



## songan

Former K-pop star Nana (나나) acted as the main female protagonist Oh Joo In in the k-drama Oh My Landlord (오! 주인님). This is a romantic-comedy about a screenwriter and an actress who are bad at managing relationships. In episode 13, Nana could be seen wearing a Chloe Tess bag.


_Small Tess Shoulder Bag_


----------



## steph22

Brooke Shields


----------



## steph22

Emily Attack


----------



## steph22

Amy Adams


----------



## steph22

Katie Holmes


----------



## steph22

Joy Corrigan


----------



## steph22

Kristin Cavallari


----------



## steph22

Maria Sharapova


----------



## steph22

Lucy Boynton


----------



## steph22

Marisa Tomei


----------



## steph22

Demi Moore


----------



## steph22

Katie Holmes


----------



## poleneceline

Kim Seolhyun


----------



## steph22

Olivia Munn


----------



## steph22

Kristin Cavallari


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Garner


----------



## steph22

Joy Corrigan


----------



## steph22

Sarah Hyland


----------



## steph22

Sarah Hyland


----------



## steph22

Paris Jackson


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff


----------



## steph22

Katie Holmes


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff


----------

